# TNT Orange Chicken



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 17, 2007)

You can add chili flakes to spice more, this recipe is quite sweet with a small kick. Very orange. Very tasty. This is my own take on the dish

2 sliced Scallions
2 lbs chicken
1 tablespooon Orange Zest (or sliced orange peel)
2 tsp. minced garlic
3 tablespoon "sweet cooking chili"
1 tablespoon Orange Marmalade
1-2 cup oil
Cornstarch
1 egg

Break egg and mix in small bowl
Put chicken in egg, then coat in corn starch (potato starch is much better)
Cook chicken until crispy in oil.
Drain chicken, remove oil from wok.
"necklace" wok in chili oil (or regular oil, do not use sesame)  This will result in the wok being oily and ready for sauce, use 1 tsp. oil.
add garlic and orange zest
quickly add the sweet cooking chile and orange marmalade
add scallions
add chicken and stir vigorously to coat. Your sauce should be thick and bubbly, if not, add Slurry = (cornstarch and water)

Enjoy and happy holidays.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 17, 2007)

What do you think of doing this with pork?  I have a pork loin and this sounds yummy.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 17, 2007)

What is "sweet cooking chili?"


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 17, 2007)

This would be good with pork or beef..  I would marinate the pork in sweet soy sauce or sweet ginger soy over night.  That would help blend the flavors since pork is already salty.

Sweet Cooking Chili you will find in the ethnic section under Thai or chinese.  It is a pan asian ingrediant, normally consisting of water, Chili, peppers, and garlic.  Some are spicier than others.. I use it as the base for most of my asian dishes.

I made some orange chicken the other day using these portions and it turned out immaculate.  The key is to use medium heat.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 17, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Sweet Cooking Chili you will find in the ethnic section under Thai or chinese. It is a pan asian ingrediant, normally consisting of water, Chili, peppers, and garlic. Some are spicier than others.. I use it as the base for most of my asian dishes..


 

I practically live in an asian market and have a pantryful of asian condiments but have never seen anything called this.  Is it chili paste?  Why is it sweet if it doesn't have sugar in it?  If it does have sugar, is it sweet chili sauce which comes in a bottle ?  Like this


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes it is like that. It is always in a glass bottle. You may never see it since the world supply of cooking chili is dwindling. It is sweet because I believe it is made the same way relish is.

Another good thing about it is how much flavor you get for such a small price.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, Mikey. Would it be possible for you to post a photo of your bottle? I'm not familiar with it, either, but your recipe sounds great.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 17, 2007)

Most delicious


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2007)

Great, thanks  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 18, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Mikey. Would it be possible for you to post a photo of your bottle? I'm not familiar with it, either, but your recipe sounds great.


 
Any Thai sweet chili sauce will work.  Most asian stores carry lots of brands.

I think this recipe sounds awesome, by the way.

Got G -- hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 18, 2007)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Yes it is like that. It is always in a glass bottle. You may never see it since the world supply of cooking chili is dwindling.


 

Cooking chile as opposed to ....?

Do you have a link to information about a shortage?  I bet we will see that ubiquitous bottle of sweet chili sauce for a long time to come.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard it from the head chef at PF CHiangs a few months ago.  I have not noticed a shortage but the price has risen slightly.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 18, 2007)

Like any produce the supply ebbs and flows with weather but I seriously doubt that the world supply of "cooking" chiles is dwindling.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 19, 2007)

Apparently there was a bad harvest that all I know.  I can sleep at night still.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 19, 2007)

Me too.

I am going to make your recipe soon.  It looks really good.


----------



## Caine (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish I could find a bottle that small. All my supermarket carries in sweet chili sauce is a quart size bottle. I actually asked a couple of other shoppers if they'd care to split the bottle with me.

BTW, it is called SWEET chili sauce to differentiate it from HOT chili sauce.


----------



## Caine (Dec 19, 2007)

elaine l said:


> What do you think of doing this with pork? I have a pork loin and this sounds yummy.


Elaine, if you have a whole pork loin, try THIS recipe instead of chopping it up:


*Chinese Dragon*​

3 ½ to 5 pound boneless dragon loin (if dragon isn’t available, you can use pork loin, but your guests will be able to tell the difference)
1/2 tsp salt 
1/4 tsp ground pepper

*Marinade:*
1/2 cup hoisin sauce 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
1/4 cup rice vinegar
2 Tbs tomato paste
2 Tbs firmly packed brown sugar
1 Tbs Chili Garlic sauce 
1 Tbs grated ginger
1 tsp five-spice powder 


*Garnish:*
1 cup mango, diced
1/2 cup pineapple, diced
2 Tbs rice vinegar
2 tsp lemon juice
1 small red bell pepper, julienned
4 scallions, thinly sliced
1 cup coarsely chopped dry roasted, unsalted peanuts

1. Preheat oven to 350°F.
2. Combine hoisin sauce, soy sauce, tomato paste, chili garlic sauce, rice vinegar, brown sugar, ginger, and five-spice in a medium saucepan. Simmer over low heat for 10 minutes. Remove from heat; allow marinade to cool.
3. Trim excess fat from dragon loin, season with salt and pepper. Then place in a large ziplock bag. When marinade has cooled, pour into plastic bag, squeeze out any excess air, and close. Allow to marinate for at least 1 hour (preferably overnight), refrigerated.
4. Place the dragon loin on a rack in a shallow roasting pan and cook for 20 to 30 minutes per pound, or until internal temperature is 160°F. Allow dragon loin to rest for 10 to 15 minutes before slicing.
5. Slice and serve dragon loin garnished with mango, pineapple, scallions, bell pepper, and peanuts.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Caine. Always love your stuff. Next pork loin gets dragon treatment.

I enjoy Sriracha too, but normally just use it as a condiment.   Good to know the difference though.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2007)

Caine said:


> I wish I could find a bottle that small. All my supermarket carries in sweet chili sauce is a quart size bottle.


 
Caine,

I buy mine in the 32 ounce bottle and it lasts maybe 6 months.  I find that I use it quite a bit in dipping sauces and in marinades, etc.

But I have seen it in smaller bottles in my asian market (admittedly huge).  In mine they keep the smaller bottles in a different aisle.

I know most of the major produces (Mae Pla or whatever) make small bottle of it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 20, 2007)

elaine l said:


> What do you think of doing this with pork? I have a pork loin and this sounds yummy.


 
I make a sauce for pork/chicken/duck with Cointreau, orange slices, orange juice and red pepper flakes.


----------



## sarah (Dec 30, 2007)

i was thinking how about pounded chicken breast instead of small bone-in chicken pieces,with the orange sauce poured over the fillet,served along with baked or mashed potatoes and grilled or baked veggies?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 30, 2007)

Sarah'

That is a healthy alternative, but I suggest you build the sauce over high heat so that the flavors blend correctly.  Grilled veggies would work well with the sauce, potatoes...not so sure.


----------



## sarah (Dec 30, 2007)

well,for me potatoes would work just fine.i love them baked,mashed or fried.but anyway i loved your recipe,it sounds very different and the idea of marmalade is great.i def plan to try it one of these days.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 30, 2007)

Right on.
Marmalade is very sweet but I love sweet and spicy food so its not a problem.  I would stir fry potatoes if you plan to use them, but half the fun of cooking is taking a recipe and making it your own.
Cheers and a Happy New Year!


----------



## sarah (Dec 30, 2007)

well to tell you the truth me and my husband,we love sweet chicken dishes,so i'm always looking for new recipes that use chicken and something sweet with it.thats why this recipe caught my attention and i've now saved it in my cook book.
 happy new year to you too!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 30, 2007)

I LOVE Thai Sweet Chili Sauce, & all the supermarkets around here carry it - even Wal-Mart.  In fact, I wish they did carry it in quart-size bottles since I use it a lot, especially in the summer when I find it to be the ultimate barbeque/dipping sauce for grilled poultry.  It also makes a really nice sweet/spicy dipping sauce for potsticker dumplings.


----------



## blissful (Apr 29, 2008)

Caine said:


> Elaine, if you have a whole pork loin, try THIS recipe instead of chopping it up:
> 
> 
> *Chinese Dragon*​
> ...


 
I'm making this for dinner tonight, it's marinading already. Then roasting it on the grill, serving it with the mango/pineapple and peppers and some brown rice. 
We looked high and low for dragon loins but couldn't find them locally. I think they are out of season. 
~Bliss


----------

